# Sticky  Puppy cut pictorial - graphic intense



## jmm

First you need a bathed and blow dried victim...errr...dog. I usually shampoo twice, but before a clip it is especially important to have a really clean coat. 









Andis clippers w/30 blade and the attachable comb I'll use. It is a 1 in comb and, because I clip Woo against the grain, it will cut a bit shorter. My shears can be seen in the grooming tools along with brushes. 









I start with clipping the body. When you are using a blade, always clip WITH the grain of the hair. I am clipping the opposite way with this comb because Woo has such a fine coat that it leaves a nicer finish this way. If I am cutting without a comb and just a blade, unless I am doing a surgical clip I cut with the grain of the hair.


----------



## jmm

After the body, I clip underneath the chest and the lower sides of the body. On a tiny dog, I lift them up like this.









Jonathan's private area was already clipped with a 10 blade last week so I didn't do it. If I did, I would have laid him on his back in my lap. I'll do Mikey's this week and take pics.









I continue on clipping doing the shoulders and the front of the dog.


















Overall roughed out body. Now I brush the dog and go back over him with scissors to even anything out.


----------



## jmm

I've done a little to the top of his head (scissoring off some bulk). 









Now I start on the legs. My cheat is that I rough them out with a snap on comb. Use the next size up from the blade you clipped the body with.









Then I scissor the leg, starting with the foot. At the top, if I haven't cut the dog all one lenght, I use thinning shears to blend legs into body at the hips. 









A leg roughed but not scissored. 









I do the same on the front legs. Here is in the process.


----------



## jmm

Now I trim the face. I clip Woo in the corners of the eyes with a tiny Wahl pocket clipper (blue thing on table). One side is done there. I thin out the top of his head and trim around his face. I almost always do his face a different way just for fun. This time I did the top short and laying down with a longer beard.









And that's it.









Here he is after some rolling on the couch a few hours later.









Top down view.


----------



## denise&chico

Great pixs! love them


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

OOOOOO...I love visuals! THX!

BTW, who's Woo?


----------



## msmagnolia

Thanks very much! I really having the photos - much easier than just the explanation.


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## littlepeanut

Wow, great pictures!! Thanks so much for this info. I've been trying to figure out how to cut the hair on Peanut's legs for a while. This is great!!


----------



## maltx3

Thanks for the great pics and explanations. Woo is such a trouper....he looks so handsome finished. What a great job you did!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Wow! That was great information!!! Wish I had it in video form







! 

Stupid question #1...







By roughing up, do you mean that the hair is lifted up? So you do that with the clippers and attachment and then scissor clip it when you have it all standing out/up?









Stupid question #2...







Next time you do a trim on the face and do the beard and muzzle...can you do another tutorial?


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 15 2005, 08:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That was great information!!! Wish I had it in video form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Stupid question #1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By roughing up, do you mean that the hair is lifted up? So you do that with the clippers and attachment and then scissor clip it when you have it all standing out/up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid question #2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you do a trim on the face and do the beard and muzzle...can you do another tutorial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29890*


[/QUOTE]

Woo is Jonathan. I honestly never call him Jonathan, just Woo LOL

Everybody likes to do things in their own order. The only thing I would say is an absolute is to do the body before the legs. I do the body first because I want everything to blend in with it. Plus, my dogs will hold still as long as I want hehehe

1. By roughing out I mean debulking. If you let your dog grow out quite a bit between clips, taking some of the bulk off before you scissor can make life easier. I tend to do that with Jonathan.

2. Yes LOL I do Jonathan's face a different way every time. It adds character hehehe


----------



## Laceys mom

thanks for the info. I have been learning to trim Lacey. Haven't done to bad of a job, but it is a work in progress.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by JMM+Jan 15 2005, 09:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tlunn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 15 2005, 08:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That was great information!!! Wish I had it in video form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Stupid question #1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By roughing up, do you mean that the hair is lifted up? So you do that with the clippers and attachment and then scissor clip it when you have it all standing out/up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid question #2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you do a trim on the face and do the beard and muzzle...can you do another tutorial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29890*
Click to expand...

Woo is Jonathan. I honestly never call him Jonathan, just Woo LOL

Everybody likes to do things in their own order. The only thing I would say is an absolute is to do the body before the legs. I do the body first because I want everything to blend in with it. Plus, my dogs will hold still as long as I want hehehe

1. By roughing out I mean debulking. If you let your dog grow out quite a bit between clips, taking some of the bulk off before you scissor can make life easier. I tend to do that with Jonathan.

2. Yes LOL I do Jonathan's face a different way every time. It adds character hehehe
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29894
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Chelsey

This is great , thanks for the information. I have been growing out chelseys hair. If your not looking for a puppy cut but just want to even things out until the long hair is in. Do you still use the clipers to take of a inch or so. I have been using sissors. 

I had to show this to my husband.. It was amazing.


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Jan 15 2005, 10:05 PM
> *This is great , thanks for the information.  I have been growing out chelseys hair.  If your not looking for a puppy cut but just want to even things out until the long hair is in.  Do you still use the clipers to take of a inch or so.  I have been using sissors.
> 
> I had to show this to my husband.. It was amazing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29898*


[/QUOTE]

No, just trim the ends with scissors. With the clippers, you are cutting to the length of the blade. I trim Mikey's ends as needed, especially around his feet to keep his coat just off the ground. Trimming the ends seems to make the coat grow faster in my experience...I'm assuming because the ends are not snagging and pulling out coat.


----------



## doctorcathy

wow, you have too much patience. LOL. i really liked the pics. i also really like how you trimmed the body.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Thanks, this is awesome!


----------



## sheila2182

thank you so much.It took ALOT of time for you to do that for us all.It is great!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

JMM--Do you like the clippers you have? Do you have any complaints with it?


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 16 2005, 10:07 PM
> *JMM--Do you like the clippers you have?  Do you have any complaints with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29989*


[/QUOTE]

My original clippers were Oster A5 two speeds. I've also handled Wahl's and other Oster models. I finally bought these Andis a few years ago. I LOVE these Andis over any of the others I have tried. They are much lighter and easier to handle. The Andis AG or AGC corded clippers (single speed is fine) are what I recommend. 

There are a few nice cordless models, but if you groom more than just one pet or something with a tougher coat than a Maltese, I wouldn't spend the money on them. A corded clipper will last a lot longer and be easier to use with multiple uses.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Cool. I'm thinking of getting one since I have 2 maltese. I was wondering if you use Andis combs or universal ones? Does it even matter? 

Thanks again for all of your help! I really appreciate this!!!!







I LOVE SM!


----------



## jmm

I bought a set of combs...they are Oster brand but fit anything.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Cool. Maybe sally's will have them. I ordered one off ebay. It's like JMM's except it has 2 speeds. I cant wait to use it on Cloud







.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

I finally received the clippers. Now all I have to do is find combs and find time (stupid chemistry). 

Does it matter how the teeth on the combs are? Or are there one made for dogs specifically that I need to get?


----------



## Ladysmom

I've gotten most of my combs at Sally's. I get the "universal combs". You can buy them in 1/4 inch increments up to 1&1/4 inches. They're the exact same thing as the ones sold in pet catalogues. If you want the longer combs, like 2" and 3" size, you'll have to order them from Ryans or another pet catalogue.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Lady'smom-Thanks







Cloud is so stinky! I can't wait to give him a bath!







P Poor baby, his matting is horrible. It hasnt gotten this bad since his adult hair (is that what you call it?) came out. He's sooooooo cute with long hair, but I can't take the mats anymore! Hope I can do half as well as JMM.


----------



## KathleensMaltese

Loved the grooming pics, not let me ask a quesrion. I keep the Maltese Long, its just what I prefer and find it to be less work lol...My question has always been (I do the grooming) How do you trim their feet with the longer hair. I do the pads and nails and trim a little but, they than look like duck feet...............Help me get this right!!!  ladies


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by KathleensMaltese_@Feb 3 2005, 03:20 AM
> *Loved the grooming pics, not let me ask a quesrion. I keep the Maltese Long, its just what I prefer and find it to be less work lol...My question has always been (I do the grooming) How do you trim their feet with the longer hair. I do the pads and nails and trim a little but, they than look like duck feet...............Help me get this right!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33091*


[/QUOTE]


I don't keep Brinkley in a long coat usually, although I am trying to grow it out right now. It is the longest that it has been on his body-except for when I brought him home.







Anyway, I don't know that I can describe how I do his feet. I trim his body and legs first to the length I want. I don't like the legs cut toooo short...but when I am trying to shape the feet, I use the beard/mustache trimmer that I use for his pads. I turn the foot over as if I am doing the pads and somehow lay my hand under it...and sorda push the pad flat against my hand...then with the other hand I trim the hairs from the top of the foot that I can see into a rounded shape. (does that make ANY sense at all?







) This seems to work great for me. I am not a fan of the very short poodle looking feet. This keeps his feet fluffy-but yet they are shaped. I would think the same process would work, no matter the length of the coat. I tried shaping/trimming from the top of the foot, and it didn't work as well for me as turning it over did. -_- I am definitely a "taught myself amateur"







! I am sure JMM will have more pro advice...







but maybe I could help some?!


----------



## jmm

You have to scissor the feet in layers. 

I hold the hair back and trim the first layer a little shorter than what I want. Each consecutive layer will be a slight bit longer. Since I trim Mikey's coat up off the ground, I usually trim his body about even with his feet. Otherwise I would leave his feet a bit longer than I normally do. They should be rounded bells. I clip the hair between the pads.


----------



## KathleensMaltese

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 3 2005, 10:49 AM
> *You have to scissor the feet in layers.
> 
> I hold the hair back and trim the first layer a little shorter than what I want. Each consecutive layer will be a slight bit longer. Since I trim Mikey's coat up off the ground, I usually trim his body about even with his feet. Otherwise I would leave his feet a bit longer than I normally do. They should be rounded bells. I clip the hair between the pads.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33136*


[/QUOTE]
Thank You Traci and JMM, it looks like it may be well worth a trip to the local groomers. I think I need to actually see this done. Their feet look trimmed but there is still something Im missing...I either trim too much or not enough.


----------



## jmm

Part of that is just doing it multiple times to figure out how to cut the look you like. Taking them in and watching it done will probably be very helpful!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Before...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

MATTS...That's all I gotta say







...And his legs look a mess!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Haha! I think he looks cute.


----------



## jmm

Awww! What a cutie. Legs are tough to get looking really nice. The real test is as they grow out whether they look good or not. No matter what you do, the hair will grow back and you can try again hehehe


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Thanks you guys! HAHAHA The clippers work GREAT! At least I don't have to brush him. But I have to say, it feels SOOOO good to pet him. Thanks for all the lessons, JMM!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 3 2005, 05:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MATTS...That's all I gotta say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And his legs look a mess!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33199*


[/QUOTE]









What a cutie!!! He looks so naked after....







!!!!
I am doing the same thing to Brink tomorrow...but maybe not quite so short...he doesn't have matts...but I was trying to let him grow out, and I am tired of waiting...hehe...







Anyway...you did a fine job!!!
Cloud's face looks adorable!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 3 2005, 05:18 PM
> *Cloud's face looks adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33227*


[/QUOTE]
His face looks funny to me now that he's shaved. I trimmed it some more. It looks alright. If I cant get his face looking cute, I might call groomers to see if they can trim the face only. hehe.


----------



## Ladysmom

Cloud's Mom, you did a great job! Especially for the first time. I am amazed at how well his face came out. Very even!

Legs are the worst so don't worry. I find I have to chase Lady around for about a day or 2 after I clip her to even her up, especially her legs.

I haven't clipped her since September and I have gotten really spoiled. I find it is definately easier to brush and comb her everyday than clip her every month. I wish it didn't get so hot here or I'd keep her longer year round.....Sigh.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Ladys mom--Thanks! But I have to admit...I barely touched his face. The whole process took 3 hrs because of all his mats and him fussing. So I didn't REALLY do his face til yesterday. My bf had to hold him down. I mostly used the thinning shears on his face. 

He looks like a really fat chihuahua!







I really like his hair this short. I can't wait to bathe him. I wonder how long it'll take me to wash him. Maybe 15 mins? HEHE.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

*Well, I clipped all of Brink's hair off. I am dissappointed.







I didn't realize how much I liked it better longer until it was all gone...maybe I can find a happy medium though. It was about 3-4 inches when I cut it...now it is about an inch. I think maybe 2-2 1/2 is where I would like to keep it. Anyway, here are some pictures. Hope they are not too big. I am not crazy about his face/head/ears. I did thin his ears out so they were not quite so thick...but something about his top of the head/ears is not laying right and I am not thrilled. Anyway...grooming yourself is definitely a learn as you go process. Maybe in 5-10 years I will have it down to an art!







* 


















*Here is the final product...although I will probably do like K/C and chase him around for several days snipping and evening spots out...







Dang those tear stain too!







*


----------



## dr.jaimie

i think u did a great job for a first try!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Not my first try!







Like my 5-8th!!! Ha ha....I just tried different things this time that I had not done before...I think I will stick with my old way next time...he he...







I may not get a groomers license with my techniques...but they work for me and Brink!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

HAHA You did a great job, Tlunn! At least now that it's this short, you dont have to cut him for a while.  And at least, Brinks head doesnt look like it's gonna fall off of his body like Cloud! HAHAH


----------



## littlepeanut

Brinkley and Cloud are adorable!! Good job you guys!!! 







Peanut had awful mats at one point and I had to shave a lot of hair off. They are so tiny without all that fluff!!


----------



## Chelsey

I think he looks great, you did a really good job


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 5 2005, 02:52 PM
> *I think he looks great, you did a really good job
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33656*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks!







I miss the fluff though! Can't wait for it to grow out some.


----------



## jmm

It will be 2 inches in no time. The great thing about hair is it grows back pretty quickly! It takes some time to figure out how to do what you want and what look you prefer. 

I like Woo's hair longer so I cut it to 3/4 or 1 in and then just trim feet and face for 2-3 months in the cooler weather. In the summer when he is out on the deck all of the time, I tend to trim more often so he can get more baths because the pollen is so bad here.


----------



## Chelsey

Well I got my second pair of clippers the first ones were for the paws and tummy.
This one is more powerfull. Chelsey hair is changing so Ithink I need to cut it down.
Gee it took all winter to grow and how it has to come off. She is getting a mix of cotton and silky.








The clippers are Andis AGC pofessional . I also purchased the Snap on comb F-1 1/4.
Hopfully I will try it out this weekend . Chester is so easy to do. I cliped his hair last week 20 min with sissors.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Oh my! I did the stupidest thing. I decided to trim Cloud down yesterday since he was sorta starting to matt up again. I told myself I'm going to trim him 1/2 inch short. So when it came time to using the clippers, I picked up what I THOUGHT was the 1/2 inch comb, but really, it was the No.2 comb aka. the second shortest comb (3/8 inch). I didnt realize it until I went over his head with the clippers! And now he's got a bald spot!!!!














: (














WHAT WAS I THINKING! He doesnt look that bad. I gotta trim more off his head because it's not even.


----------



## littlepeanut

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 29 2005, 11:13 PM
> *Oh my!  I did the stupidest thing.  I decided to trim Cloud down yesterday since he was sorta starting to matt up again.  I told myself I'm going to trim him 1/2 inch short.  So when it came time to using the clippers, I picked up what I THOUGHT was the 1/2 inch comb, but really, it was the No.2 comb aka. the second shortest comb (3/8 inch).  I didnt realize it until I went over his head with the clippers!  And now he's got a bald spot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT WAS I THINKING!  He doesnt look that bad.  I gotta trim more off his head because it's not even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58224*


[/QUOTE]
I did the EXACT same thing that you did!!!! Poor little Nutty had to walk around with a dent in his hair for a few weeks







It doesn't matter what we do wrong, these babies are ALWAYS cute as can be!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

LilPNut! HAHA You are soooo right! My cousin came by and she couldnt stop talking about how cute Cloud was despite his lopsided head. LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 29 2005, 10:13 PM
> *Oh my!  I did the stupidest thing.  I decided to trim Cloud down yesterday since he was sorta starting to matt up again.  I told myself I'm going to trim him 1/2 inch short.  So when it came time to using the clippers, I picked up what I THOUGHT was the 1/2 inch comb, but really, it was the No.2 comb aka. the second shortest comb (3/8 inch).  I didnt realize it until I went over his head with the clippers!  And now he's got a bald spot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT WAS I THINKING!  He doesnt look that bad.  I gotta trim more off his head because it's not even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58224*


[/QUOTE]


I have done that before too, and just cut it all that length...to even it up...it looked strange to be so short for a few days, but it grew fast...







Brink's was in the middle of his back though, like a reverse mohawk! :lol:


----------



## Harleysmom

We just returned from Petsmart where she trimed around Harley's eyes. She really didn't take enough off for my liking but I didn't say anything. It seems to grow soo fast there.I am trying to grow the rest of his coat out longer. I brush him every day and he has no matting......yet. If he starts to matt I will cut him back.


----------



## Chelsey

Well I cut chelsey hair last night ..Just had to try out those clippers. 
I started at 12:00 am and finished at 2:00 am

Here is the result.

Before:

















After:

















I started of by sissor cutting some of the hair off. And then used the 1 1/4 attachment. It took me long enought to fingure out how to attach it...








Next I removed the attachment and did her feet and used the smaller clippers for her paws. 

I think she looks like a little puppy again... It worked great and chelsey did not mind her hair cut one bit. I was scared I would take of too much but it work great.
I could not get a full picture of her.. she was moving aroung to much... my phone can not capture quick motion


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 29 2005, 11:13 PM
> *Oh my!  I did the stupidest thing.  I decided to trim Cloud down yesterday since he was sorta starting to matt up again.  I told myself I'm going to trim him 1/2 inch short.  So when it came time to using the clippers, I picked up what I THOUGHT was the 1/2 inch comb, but really, it was the No.2 comb aka. the second shortest comb (3/8 inch).  I didnt realize it until I went over his head with the clippers!  And now he's got a bald spot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT WAS I THINKING!  He doesnt look that bad.  I gotta trim more off his head because it's not even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58224*


[/QUOTE]


I'm sure he is happy to get rid of those matts regardless. I guess you can find him a puppy hat untill it grow in . I'm sure it will grow back in a few weeks there hair grows so fast. I was also worried about taking too much off, but the guide was really good. I wanted chelsey to have little less hair then what I did but this will work too.


----------



## sheila2182

She looks very cute..Great job on the cut


----------



## littlepeanut

Great job!! Chelsey is adorable!!


----------



## abbey

Chelsey looks great!! She looks just like a puppy! You did an awesome job!!


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, very nice!! Good job, mom!


----------



## Ladysmom

Chelsey looks great! Good job!

That 1&1/4 comb leaves a nice length, doesn't it? What did you trim her legs with? They look shorter and easier to maintain. This time of year I have to wash Lady's legs constantly because of the pollen and all the stuff falling off the trees. A shorter leg length would work so much better, but I wasn"t sure how it would look until I saw Chelsey. She looks great!


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 2 2005, 09:17 AM
> *Chelsey looks great! Good job!
> 
> That 1&1/4 comb leaves a nice length, doesn't it? What did you trim her legs with? They look shorter and easier to maintain. This time of year I have to wash Lady's legs constantly because of the pollen and all the stuff falling off the trees. A shorter leg length would work so much better, but I wasn"t sure how it would look until I saw Chelsey. She looks great!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58856*


[/QUOTE]

Chelsey and I would like to thank everyone for your wonderful comments.
It's funny she actually seem happier now her hair is shorter. 

LadysMom.

The 1 1/4 was great. Now I know I don't have to worry when using it. It left a great lenght not to short or long. For her legs I had to scissor them down a bit first and then, I used the standard attachment 10 ultra edge AG 1.5 mm. I had to be very, very careful about the amount I took off. I would not suggest anyone else do this because if you put to much pressure you will remove way to much hair.

For her tummy and paws I used the MinMax clipper by Oster with attachment #2 1/4 for tummy. No attachment for the paw pads. 

I also sent an email to our breeder with pictures of Chelsey cut and any tips she could offer as she is also groomer.



> Congats! you've done a beautiful job on her haircut. When doing her foot pads & undercarriage, try using a #30 on your Andis clipper. Your #1 1/4 blade is good for the body, as it leaves a nice length without looking bald. With the cotton coat, this is what stops the dander for people with allergies, and you must comb not brush to get to the bottom of the coat and that will also stop the matting. The only time I brush is when I am blow-drying (the opposite way you pat your dog) otherwise, comb.[/B]


 It funny because for the last month I have been combing Chelsey more then brushing. I find the A system #1 comb was very smooth and easier to use. It gets right down to the buttom ,so you should never miss a matt.

The breeder also gave me some tips for tear staining. I'm going to try it out first and if it works I will post it.


----------



## dhodina

I had Tunny cut down to about a half inch over his whole body and she sissored his legs to the same. He still has his teddy bear face and tail. He looks sooooooo cute. I can't wait to show you all. Tunny agree's with Chelsey he loves the short cut. Chelsey looks great.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 2 2005, 11:38 AM
> *I had Tunny cut down to about a half inch over his whole body and she sissored his legs to the same.  He still has his teddy bear face and tail.  He looks sooooooo cute.  I can't wait to show you all.  Tunny agree's with Chelsey he loves the short cut.  Chelsey looks great.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=58906*


[/QUOTE]

do you have pictures


----------



## k/c mom

Well, guys.... guess what.... I had decided to have Catcher's hair cut, too! His appointment is this coming Friday!! Yikes! His hair (cottony & very thick) is quite long right now and is just getting out of hand if not brushed every single day. I am for sure leaving his tail long and his face and I'm leaving the pony tail on the top. But the rest is going!!

I have printed out a lot of pictures, so hopefully it'll turn out OK.









Another reason for this is that I have two business trips back to back... 15-18 and 22-25 and I don't want the pet sitter to have to brush him and that is just too many days for him not to be brushed, etc.


----------



## Chelsey

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 2 2005, 05:48 PM
> *Well, guys.... guess what.... I had decided to have Catcher's hair cut, too! His appointment is this coming Friday!! Yikes! His hair (cottony & very thick) is quite long right now and is just getting out of hand if not brushed every single day. I am for sure leaving his tail long and his face and I'm leaving the pony tail on the top. But the rest is going!!
> 
> I have printed out a lot of pictures, so hopefully it'll turn out OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason for this is that I have two business trips back to back... 15-18 and 22-25 and I don't want the pet sitter to have to brush him and that is just too many days for him not to be brushed, etc.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59055*


[/QUOTE]

Can hardly wait to see his new cut. I left chelsey pony tail on top as well. 
Enjoy your trip as well


----------



## puppylucy

chelsey? too cute







good job


----------



## miko's mommy

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 2 2005, 02:48 PM
> *Well, guys.... guess what.... I had decided to have Catcher's hair cut, too! His appointment is this coming Friday!! Yikes! His hair (cottony & very thick) is quite long right now and is just getting out of hand if not brushed every single day. I am for sure leaving his tail long and his face and I'm leaving the pony tail on the top. But the rest is going!!
> 
> I have printed out a lot of pictures, so hopefully it'll turn out OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason for this is that I have two business trips back to back... 15-18 and 22-25 and I don't want the pet sitter to have  to brush him and that is just too many days for him not to be brushed, etc.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59055*


[/QUOTE]

I am sure Catcher's cut will turn out to be adorable!! Miko's hair was also longish at 4 inches or so and it had to be brushed every day and with his surgery coming up, I made the painful decision to cut it all (including his topknot). Now that its all short, I realize that was the best decision especially since Miko's hair is just too cottony to really grow. Good luck to Catcher (and happy birthday to him)!!!!!


----------



## Violet's Mom

WOW! How adorable.


----------



## Violet's Mom

Bumping for Maltese Adora-belle


----------



## g1enda1e

<span style="font-family:Times New Roman">thanks for the step by step graphics. they really help







</span>


----------



## Littlemans Mom

Bump...for all the newbies and for me since I am going to attempt to do Indy's cut myself


----------



## MissMelanie

Very informative photos! Thank you.









Although, I wouldn' t have the courage to cut a whole body, I can do ears, tail, and face. The whole job, way out of my knowhow.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Deanna

Thank you so much for the wonderful how-to!







I am printing it out and studying it! 

I am going to attempt to groom Wilson myself this weekend! Our groomer has broken her hand, and is out for the the next 3 months! It's already been 7 weeks since his last cut, and he needs one.


----------



## my baby

Thanx you make it look so easy!!!


----------



## wagirl98665

Thank you "JMM" for all the great pics.







Thank you "my baby" for bringing this old thread back, I didn't see it first time around. I've always wanted to see how to do a haircut and have searched high and low for a DVD. Now that I've seen the pics, I'm sure I can't do it.


----------



## Cary

Wow! Nice.


----------



## Andrea&Luci

WOW great tutorial on puppy cutting your baby! AWSOME!


----------



## MalteseJane

I am bumping this up for Nathalie and Fifi. And of course anyone else that is interested.


----------



## Littlemans Mom

Just bumping this thread up again for any newbies out there that have not seen it







I also wanted a refresher which is why I went and looked this thread up again


----------



## Michelle&Roxy

> Just bumping this thread up again for any newbies out there that have not seen it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted a refresher which is why I went and looked this thread up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Thanks for bumping it or else I don't think I would've ever ended up seeing it!








That's an awesome pictorial... I'm a visual person, so visuals...gooood.


----------



## Kara

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=385114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bumping this thread up again for any newbies out there that have not seen it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted a refresher which is why I went and looked this thread up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for bumping it or else I don't think I would've ever ended up seeing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an awesome pictorial... I'm a visual person, so visuals...gooood.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Me too.

Great pictorial, and Woo looked oh so neat and gorgeous.


----------



## Milou

> ...After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MATTS...That's all I gotta say ...And his legs look a mess! [/B]


I cut my dog as yours today. A bit longer but not much.
How long did it take until the fur got "normal" again?


----------



## Deborah

I am in awe. Rylee would not stand for any of that for one second. I am exhausted after combing and bathing her.

Yes, she is the boss of me! :smpullhair: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Wanda

I have been so busy that it has been awhile since I've checked into the forum but I know where to go when I need help with my babies. Since I last checked in I have gotten a 2nd Maltese by the name of Angel. Angel has very thin/fine hair so it seldom looks good. Maybe for a couple of days after she has been groomed but that's about all. I comb it almost everyday but it still doesn't look as nice. I'm considering a puppy cut and wondered if anyone would know how that lwould look on very fine/thin hair.

My male, Casper, has beautiful thick hair and I'm keeping his long for now.

Thanks,
Wanda...


----------



## jmm

> I have been so busy that it has been awhile since I've checked into the forum but I know where to go when I need help with my babies. Since I last checked in I have gotten a 2nd Maltese by the name of Angel. Angel has very thin/fine hair so it seldom looks good. Maybe for a couple of days after she has been groomed but that's about all. I comb it almost everyday but it still doesn't look as nice. I'm considering a puppy cut and wondered if anyone would know how that lwould look on very fine/thin hair.
> 
> My male, Casper, has beautiful thick hair and I'm keeping his long for now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wanda...[/B]


After it is cut, brush it with a soft slicker brush for maintenance (Chris Christensen). It will break the ends and make the coat stand up and look fluffier. Fine coats are hard to cut and have a nice, finished appearance.


----------



## Eli's Mom

Great pictoral JMM
That's something I'm _never _ going to attempt.
Bathing, trimming and clipping nails is it for me.
When he gets too long for me to handle, it's going to have
to be the groomers. I applaud you all for going for it. :aktion033:


----------



## deedeeb

Wow! I am so impressed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom

I love this link with all the instructions and comments. This is my 3rd time veiwing and reading it. Keep it coming folks, I love the pictures.


----------



## Lisacisme

Great pictorial - thanks for bumping it up. I may have to start trimming up my guy - I've been growing it but it's so slow and boy is the coat dry.


----------



## cp21

We just took my babies to this new groomer on Tuesday and she came come with this red mark on her tummy. I don't know what they did and hate to think they did something to her. They also did a bad job cutting her hair and when we complained about it, all they did was apologize. We also took my Chihuahua in and they ended up cutting her hair and messed it up. We only took her in to get a bath and they came up with some lame excuse on why they had to cut her hair and charged us $40 for it. She has never had a haircut 'cause she doesn't need one. I can't believe this place has so much business. Anyway... I've decided to groom my Maltese myself and found this site

*JMM*~What model Andis clipper is that that you used? I can't seem to find it at Petsmart.com. 

P.S. I'm so glad I found this site for Maltese.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

Love getting to see the bumped thread!

I missed it the first time!

:aktion033:


----------



## jmm

> We just took my babies to this new groomer on Tuesday and she came come with this red mark on her tummy. I don't know what they did and hate to think they did something to her. They also did a bad job cutting her hair and when we complained about it, all they did was apologize. We also took my Chihuahua in and they ended up cutting her hair and messed it up. We only took her in to get a bath and they came up with some lame excuse on why they had to cut her hair and charged us $40 for it. She has never had a haircut 'cause she doesn't need one. I can't believe this place has so much business. Anyway... I've decided to groom my Maltese myself and found this site
> 
> *JMM*~What model Andis clipper is that that you used? I can't seem to find it at Petsmart.com.
> 
> P.S. I'm so glad I found this site for Maltese. [/B]


They're Andis AG... those or AGC single speed will do you just fine. You'll have to order from a higher quality source - try PetEdge or Cherrybrook


----------



## cp21

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=571679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just took my babies to this new groomer on Tuesday and she came come with this red mark on her tummy. I don't know what they did and hate to think they did something to her. They also did a bad job cutting her hair and when we complained about it, all they did was apologize. We also took my Chihuahua in and they ended up cutting her hair and messed it up. We only took her in to get a bath and they came up with some lame excuse on why they had to cut her hair and charged us $40 for it. She has never had a haircut 'cause she doesn't need one. I can't believe this place has so much business. Anyway... I've decided to groom my Maltese myself and found this site
> 
> *JMM*~What model Andis clipper is that that you used? I can't seem to find it at Petsmart.com.
> 
> P.S. I'm so glad I found this site for Maltese. [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're Andis AG... those or AGC single speed will do you just fine. You'll have to order from a higher quality source - try PetEdge or Cherrybrook
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Cool. Thanks so much!


----------



## jeannelcm

It's been awhile since I have been on here and love this thread. Some of you might remember that Scamp's first grooming was a nightmare as he got shaved without my consent. Well, it has been four months now and I think I am ready to attempt it at home. I have learned so much from this site!!!!


----------



## joyomom

Thought I would give this a bump b/c so many are asking grooming quetions. :smhelp: 
I need the help too!!!! :brownbag:


----------



## Naylamom

Nayla hates when I take her to the groomers, I was thinking of doing it myself. I don't have a dog clipper, but are they different from the human clippers? Since all of you have so much experience I wanted to ask for some web sites where I can buy the dog clippers. Also, the puppy cuts are so cute, after seeing this I feel I can try. Thanks.


----------



## Charlottes mum

JMM, where you wrote : Now I start on the legs. My cheat is that I rough them out with a snap on comb. Use the next size up from the blade you clipped the body with.

I'm a bit confused abut the snap on comb bit? do you mean its a type of comb? do you actually trim the legs with clippers? I am ok doing Charlottes body and face , but have terrible trouble with knowing how to do her legs and under her arms. 
I need to get some decent clippers and also a decent hairdryer. But any tips on how you hold a dog when clipping their tummy is useful. 

Thanks for this tutorial, its great!


----------



## Charlottes mum

I just googled snap on combs and realised they are for the clippers! oops , So I definately have to get some decent clippers


----------



## Reenie

:goodpost: :ThankYou: 

That was great, Jackie! I bathed Chloe yesterday and got up the nerve to cut her with scissors for the first time myself! I gave her a puppy cut on the body, tapered the hair down her legs so they are longer, and have to work on the face again today - she is so hard to get to stay still for me to cut her face. Practice will, hopefully, make perfect, LOL! 

Another great tutorial - BRAVO arty:


----------



## RoxyBella

he looks so awesome! but how do you blow dry his hair so staight. roxy has curly hair and it is really hard to get that blow dried look that she has when she comes home from the groomers. You did it perfectly! And how do you keep him so white!


----------



## jmm

I use a stand dryer and the dog has straight hair. I don't generally use whitening shampoo...just shampoo twice every bath.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

awww he looks so handsome!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye

So adorable! Thanks for the info.


----------



## jodublin

Thank you .


----------



## Morkie4

Good job ......... great tutor for a nice puppy cut!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chalex

This is so helpful with alll the visuals!! Preston's hair grows forward from the head right into his eyes. If I cut it short like the pictures he'd look like he has a crew cut. Any suggestions?


----------



## Benji and Kye

I wish I could do all this!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

dolce's hair grows the same way even when i trim it it still falls to his eyes.. and he refuses to wear a topknot .


Chalex said:


> This is so helpful with alll the visuals!! Preston's hair grows forward from the head right into his eyes. If I cut it short like the pictures he'd look like he has a crew cut. Any suggestions?


----------



## cleterdog

That really helps me out a lot. I am a visual person.


----------



## Chri77pher88

Great pixs! love them


----------



## nicolen412

HI JMM, 

Thanks so mch for the tutorial! Getting a new maltese soon and really gonna attempt to groom it myslef. Just a quick question. 

I see in your tutorial tht you use a 10 blade for the privates and a 30 blade for the body(with the comb). I was under the impression that a 30 blade will cut shorter so was just wondering why you used them sorta vice versa I geuss to what I would assume they would be used for =S. 

I really don't know and was just wondering why you did it like that? 

Thanks alot!


----------



## jmm

nicolen412 said:


> HI JMM,
> 
> Thanks so mch for the tutorial! Getting a new maltese soon and really gonna attempt to groom it myslef. Just a quick question.
> 
> I see in your tutorial tht you use a 10 blade for the privates and a 30 blade for the body(with the comb). I was under the impression that a 30 blade will cut shorter so was just wondering why you used them sorta vice versa I geuss to what I would assume they would be used for =S.
> 
> I really don't know and was just wondering why you did it like that?
> 
> Thanks alot!


I use the 10 on privates because any blade that goes closer to the skin than that tends to cause clipper burn. 
I use a 30 or 40 under the snap on comb to give the best "finish" and to be as true to the length of the comb as possible.


----------



## Missmillie

I am looking to purchase a pair of. Clippers and I read there is. 2" attachment. What brand of clippers works the best on tiny pups? I have 2 Maltese mixes that are 4lb.each, I have been researching and it seems the clippers are very large. Can someone tell me where to look? Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## socalyte

I use a small battery operated trimmer by Wahl. However, it doesn't have attachments so I just use a comb. I got it at an equestrian supply store (it's used for face/ears on horses). 

When my son was living at home I used his beard trimmer (shhhhh LOL) and it did have attachments, so that was really nice. It was also by Wahl and you can find it on Amazon for around $30. It is not by any means heavy duty, but for our little ones it does the job.


----------



## leeanne

Thanks for the photos easier to follow


----------



## Xewqa's mum

Brilliant helpful and thank you


----------

